# Rec.Asparagus rolls



## kadesma (Jun 28, 2005)

This is one of the goodies I'm making for a teachers luncheon for tomorrow.
Asparagus rolls
25- fresh asparagus spears
salt to taste
25-slices thin white bread
8-oz. cream cheese, softened
3-oz. blue cheese,softened
1-egg
3/4-lb. butter, melted
in large skillet, bring water to boil that will barely cover asparagus. Trim all spears to the same length as bread slices, and place in skillet. Salt and partially cover with a lid. Boil gently til lower stalks are barely fork tender. Drain, rinse in cold water and place on towel to dry. 
Remove crusts from bread and flatten with rolling pin. Combine cheeses and egg with electric beaters. Spread mix evenly over bread. Place asparagus on one and roll up. Dip in melted butter to coat all over. Place on cookie sheet and freeze til ready to bake. Preheat oven to 400. Cut frozen rolls in thirds and bake for 15 min. or lightly browned. 
serve immediately
makes 75
kadesma


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 28, 2005)

These sound so good, kadesma.  I'm convinced.  I'm coming to live with you for a week just to EAT!  (and for good company, too, of course!)


----------



## kadesma (Jun 28, 2005)

Thank you Pa, come on, there is always room for one more..I love company..

kadesma


----------



## mish (Jun 28, 2005)

This looks DELISH, Kadesma. Love asparagus.  Going right into my veggie file.  Thank you.


----------



## lindatooo (Jun 28, 2005)

Darned I need to clean my keyboard again!  Those sound wonderful and I just bought some beautiful asparagas!  Thanks!


----------



## mish (Jun 28, 2005)

Kadesma, don't want to rain on your asparagus rolls. Wanted to run this one by you. Phyllo is something I'm not use to working with so, wondering if I could use your bread method here instead. (Ooops, did I read it correctly - 3/4 lb of melted butter? duh me, about how many sticks?)

Asparagus Rolls
1/2 pound Deli Turkey Breast, thinly sliced
1 bunch asparagus (approx. 25 stalks)
1/2 package phyllo pastry sheets
1/2 cup Asiago cheese, finely grated
1/4 cup butter, melted

Red Pepper Garlic Dipping Sauce (makes approx. 1/2 cup)
1/3 cup mayonnaise
2 tablespoons roasted red bell peppers, chopped
1 clove fresh garlic, pressed
Dash cayenne pepper, if desired

Dipping Sauce:
Blend all ingredients together in a blender until smooth. Adjust seasonings to taste and serve with Asparagus Rolls. Store remainder in refrigerator.

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Wash asparagus and cut off tough ends. Cut Turkey Breast slices in half and wrap around each asparagus spear. Set wrapped spears aside. Unwrap the phyllo pastry and cut the entire stack of sheets in half cross-wise.

Reserve half of the package for a later use. Place the other half on a cutting board and cover lightly with a sheet of plastic wrap to keep from drying out during assembly. Take one phyllo half-sheet and brush half of it lightly with melted butter and sprinkle lightly with cheese.

Fold unbuttered part over the buttered/cheese half, and lightly butter the top. Roll each turkey/asparagus spear in the phyllo, scrunching slightly, so that the layers of pastry will be flaky. Place each piece on baking sheet and brush with melted butter and sprinkle with cheese. Repeat until all the asparagus/turkey spears are rolled. Bake at 375 degrees F for 15-17 minutes, until golden brown and crispy. Serve with Red Pepper Garlic Dipping Sauce.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 28, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> Kadesma, don't want to rain on your asparagus rolls. Wanted to run this one by you. Phyllo is something I'm not use to working with so, wondering if I could use your bread method here instead. (Ooops, did I read it correctly - 3/4 lb of melted butter? duh me, about how many sticks?)
> 
> Asparagus Rolls
> 1/2 pound Deli Turkey Breast, thinly sliced
> ...


Mish,
3/4lb. would be 3 sticks..I've got the rolls all made and in the freezer, but it seems to me that dipping them in butter would make them soggy, I'm going to melt  one cube at a time and brush it on instead. Now your recipe looks yummy, but do you think the bread is sturdy enough to hold all the goodies? I've not used phyllo either, but would wager it would be better and would take the dipping sauce better than bread. Glad you like the recipe and I'm copying yours. Thanks for the recipe and your nice notes 
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 28, 2005)

lindatooo said:
			
		

> Darned I need to clean my keyboard again! Those sound wonderful and I just bought some beautiful asparagas! Thanks!


Your welcome Linda,
it's nice to hear when someone likes your recipes..  Did ya get that keyboard clean, I've just drooled on mine over Mish's recipe 
kadesma


----------



## mish (Jun 29, 2005)

Thank you Kadesma. That makes sense. Hope you have a wonderful time at the luncheon tomorrow. (I'll have to keep some handi-wipes around when I read all these recipes.  )


----------



## kadesma (Jun 29, 2005)

Your welcome Mish..I just hope everyone shows up with the goodies and I don't poison anybody  Right now I'm so beat...I had ordered kaiser rolls,  25 of them went to pick them up they only bagged 5!!!! I had already paid too!!! Oh boy..So I had to make focaccia to use instead..Whoopee  But I'm done and hope they all look and taste good tomorrow. Next time someone says say could ya, I'm running before they finish the question 

kadesma,


----------



## lindatooo (Jun 29, 2005)

Running sounds like a great idea!  But you could pretend you're gonna do it and still post the recipes?


----------



## kadesma (Jun 29, 2005)

lindatooo said:
			
		

> Running sounds like a great idea! But you could pretend you're gonna do it and still post the recipes?


  Your wish is my command   Just let me know which ones you want and I'll gladly post for you..Some of mine are abouts, you know about 1 tea or about one cup  But I'd be happy to post for you.
kadesma, off to the luncheon in a few minutes


----------



## mish (Jun 29, 2005)

You go, girl, let us know how it turns out.


----------

